# Forum Sponsored Events



## pigcicles (Nov 19, 2009)

Is there anyone putting together any kind of forum sponsored events, cooks, or activities? It's a shame that this is slipping by. It's the time of year when new people are joining in droves and it would be super to see activities that would help them and the old timers get more excited about the art of smoking.

Not that I have time to organize such things. I just thought I'd like to see some kind of spark to get people excited. Lets em know that the forum powers are here and they care.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 19, 2009)

Well if ya wanna come to FL we have 1 or 2 a year we have lots of room come join us


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 19, 2009)

Well that would be a cool trip. But honestly I wasn't really referring to gatherrings really. I see that those happen here and there. Of course all those are considered forum related, but not truly sponsored per sei.

I guess I'm mostly thinking in print, but would love to see something that is truly sponsored by the forum with some type of award from the forum in whatever form. 

Such as when member have a throwdown. A weekend or holiday special cook I guess.

Like I said I'm just thinking in print. Something for the staff to think about and maybe someone out there has the time and can get the backing to get things going in a forward direction.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree, I think it would be great to have a weekly throwdown. I'd even donate a prize or two. (nothing expensive lol )

We could have ABT throwdowns one week.. we've had a few fattie throwdowns... how about pork, beef, seafood, chicken throwdowns.
It could be fun.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw the pics from the last gathering in Florida, way too humid for my liking!

Would be great to do a regular thing but since so many folks are scattered all over the country it might be difficult.
I guess some could do it but persons like myself who live in Jersey with not a lot of other smokers close by it probably wouldn't work.
I would be up for a yearly or few times a year type of SMF event where we all meet up or certain location (2-3-4 cross country) get together and hang out for a day or two.
Not getting on a plane though (I HATE flying) but I have no problem making a drive, could drive cross country with my eyes closed, well no...that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## alx (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds fun to me.I give the forum sponsored contest thingy a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

The fattie throwdown brought out some creativity...


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 19, 2009)

Any event wouldn't have to be weekly or even monthly. People burn out after a while. But things such as that really help show the new people how versatile smoking can really be.

If it is something that the administration and staff feels is worthy then please take it up behind the scenes and discuss it further. Find a good Events Coordinator that is motivated and backed and get the forum fired up.

Thanks for entertaining my thoughts.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 19, 2009)

If you haven't been to a forum gathering, you really should try to make one. For every ounce of work you get a pound of fun and enjoyment.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2009)

And would love to have more activity in the forum.
I third the idea(sounds strangly familiar to me)of weekly throwdowns.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

How about Seasonal and Holiday events Throwdowns or even recipe contests if weather is too inclement to smoke...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree... weekly throwdowns might be too often. The seasonal one is a good idea with maybe one going every two weeks or so in between holidays.  just throwing out ideas.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 19, 2009)

What about a monthly throwdown?  Something like...
January - Ribs
February - ABTs
March - Chuckie
April - Chicken 
May - Fatties
June - Fish
July - Pulled Pork
August - Sausage
September - Leftovers
October - Pastrami
November - Turkey
December - Ham

Obviously we couldn't cover everything that people smoke.  Maybe do two unique Throwdowns per month.  Like January could be ribs and/or chicken or something like that.  We should also consider what things might be more popular as different times of the year.  Like Turkey in November or veggies in late summer/early fall when in much of the country they're in season.

Just my $0.02.  If anyone wants to head this up, I'd be happy to help however I can.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

Monthly throwdowns could be difficult for some members in the frozen North, you have to remember not all members live in Florida or South Texas or California.  Places like Canada and the Northern States actually have blizzards...


----------



## warthog (Nov 19, 2009)

Yea like he said.  Gets cold here in the winter and the wife won't move south.


----------



## fired up (Nov 19, 2009)

I vote for a monthly throwdown. We could have a poll on what the first category will be and then the winner of that throwdown gets to decide the theme for the next one. As far as the weather is concerned, I smoked a pork butt last year when it was 12 degrees outside. Some people can handle it and some cant. But that is no reason not to have contests during the winter months.


----------



## bluefrog (Nov 19, 2009)

Why cant folks that live in the frozen northlands smoke their entrees any time and post them in the proper month.  That way they have plenty of time to get it right.

Scott


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 19, 2009)

There are some exciting thoughts going on here. Is there anyone who would like to take on the role of Events Coordinator? Someone who can commit the time that these sort of events deserve? 

Honestly it isn't a hard job and only requires a little creativity (and the time to see that everything is setup in place). I've done the job before and it is really very rewarding when you see your events grow then mature thru the end.

Think about it gang and if you're interested drop a line to Brian, Dutch, or even TulsaJeff.

The seed is planted - it's up to the forum regulars to keep it growing. Make the forum exciting and new every day.

Again thanks for entertaining my thoughts. I truly hope someone can step up and run with them and more.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 19, 2009)

I like the idea of the monthly throwdown more and more.  Hey I live in a place that becomes a frozen tundra during the winter.  You don't have to enter every throwdown.  So I don't think weather should be a factor in determining when they happen.  Some people are lucky enough to smoke year around and some of us decided to pack it in for a couple or a few months.  Hell, even in the summer I might not always get to smoke every month.  It'll still be fun to watch even if you don't participate.

I can't commit to the "Events Coordinator" position, but I'd be happy to help whoever does want to do it.  I'm just afraid that sometimes I get busy (knock on wood) and don't show up around here for a week or two.

FiredUp's idea sounds like it might be kind of cool of doing a poll to decide the idea.  Maybe even having the winner pick the next category would be cool too.

But January is fast approaching, and that's the start of a brand new year.  Seems like that would be a great time to start it even if some of us are under a blanket of snow.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

Weather be damned!  A few feet of snow and negative degree wind chill or not, nothing will stand between me and my BBQ!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

Monthly Throwdowns would still work everywhere if we had say a category for those whose weather was prohibitive...

We could have a chili category or something that they could enter along with the regular outside categories for those who could still cook outside...

People could enter any or all...


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 20, 2009)

I smoke year round,  and I think themed monthly throwdowns are a great idea.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 21, 2009)

Bump, Bump...


----------



## fired up (Nov 21, 2009)

I would be happy to coordinate the throwdowns.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 21, 2009)

I would be willing to be on a Committee, (that's Committee, not Committed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and help out...


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 21, 2009)

All Right! I sent a PM to Brian to see about getting ya'll approved and started... Best wishes to ya'll and I know I'm looking forward to seeing some exciting stuff from ya.

Put your thinking caps on and make it fun!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2009)

It's still being discussed in the moderator forum. I have no problem with Fire Up and Beer B Q helping. A PM has already been sent to someone else... I think we're waiting to see what his answer is first.
At least the ball's rolling on this.. Should be fun!


----------

